# Skiff vs. Traditional Bass boat



## jbird1 (Jun 18, 2015)

The small pond/lake thing just isn't enough for my growing 12 yr. old anymore.  He's been dreaming at night about fishing with Kevin VanDam and what not so he's got it pretty bad.  Dad is going to have to step up to big lake fishing to feed his addiction (which beats the heck out of some of the other "addictions" some of the kids are getting into so I am thankful.) 

My questions revolve around selecting the right boat for the job.  I need a smaller type boat that will fit in a 20' and a few inches garage.  It will primarily be a fishing boat that is capable of potentially working for smaller tournaments on N Ga lakes.  I know the aluminum deep v hulls in the 17.5 foot range would fit the bill nicely but there is a one caveat.  I also happen to be married and have two additional children.  A boat that would comfortably carry us all to a beach on the lake with gear would be nice too and make the buying process much smoother if you know what I mean.

Am I talking about two different boats here or is there a crossover for these intended applications?  I have researched the forum some and a lot of guys really like their center console skiffs for all purpose boats.  I just wanted to get something that I could get the boy a little small tournament experience with even if we come in dead last every time.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> The small pond/lake thing just isn't enough for my growing 12 yr. old anymore.  He's been dreaming at night about fishing with Kevin VanDam and what not so he's got it pretty bad.  Dad is going to have to step up to big lake fishing to feed his addiction (which beats the heck out of some of the other "addictions" some of the kids are getting into so I am thankful.)
> 
> My questions revolve around selecting the right boat for the job.  I need a smaller type boat that will fit in a 20' and a few inches garage.  It will primarily be a fishing boat that is capable of potentially working for smaller tournaments on N Ga lakes.  I know the aluminum deep v hulls in the 17.5 foot range would fit the bill nicely but there is a one caveat.  I also happen to be married and have two additional children.  A boat that would comfortably carry us all to a beach on the lake with gear would be nice too and make the buying process much smoother if you know what I mean.
> 
> Am I talking about two different boats here or is there a crossover for these intended applications?  I have researched the forum some and a lot of guys really like their center console skiffs for all purpose boats.  I just wanted to get something that I could get the boy a little small tournament experience with even if we come in dead last every time.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.



The length is going to be the key factor here.

I have the CS 178DLV w/ 90HP Suzuki, and even with a 22'4" garage it barely fits, and I had to do a breakaway tongue. 

178s are 17 feet long and 8 foot beams. 

Having said that, if you can find a way to make it work, I love my 178 for fishing Lanier. Even in the worst wake conditions there is plenty of good standing space down on the main deck, and when it's good, the front deck is massive. Enough to hold two adults casting at the same time. 

Good luck.


----------



## JohnK (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think you can find a boat to carry 5 up on plane and still fit in a 20 ft. garage.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 18, 2015)

Do what Striper Hunter says.

One example

https://www.loweboats.com/hunting-boats/Roughneck-1756DLX/

Put a Swing away tongue on the trailer.

http://www.pacifictrailers.com/swin...pivot-hitch-kits-fulton-fold-away-hinge-kits/


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 18, 2015)

If I were in the market for such a boat, I would have to give a serious look at the new Carolina Skiff bay boats-Sea Skiff...I saw one a few days ago and it was a VERY nice package, the 19' is not going to fit in the garage, however the wifes car will still fit there...(follow my thoughts on that?)

I think the 19' may be slightly underpowered for 5 people but that all depends on if your all "healthy"...

I have a Nautic Star 1900 Offshore myself and I love it, especially on Lanier...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

I should say that it barely still fits even with the breakaway tongue.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 18, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The length is going to be the key factor here.
> 
> I have the CS 178DLV w/ 90HP Suzuki, and even with a 22'4" garage it barely fits, and I had to do a breakaway tongue.
> 
> ...



I may have to let go of the garage storage dream...just went out in the 100 degree heat and my daily driver was scorching hot so it really wants to be in the garage.  What are your thoughts on the DLV vs. JVX?  Lanier is in my backyard so that's where I'll be a good bit of the time as well.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nautical Son said:


> If I were in the market for such a boat, I would have to give a serious look at the new Carolina Skiff bay boats-Sea Skiff...I saw one a few days ago and it was a VERY nice package, the 19' is not going to fit in the garage, however the wifes car will still fit there...(follow my thoughts on that?)
> 
> I think the 19' may be slightly underpowered for 5 people but that all depends on if your all "healthy"...
> 
> I have a Nautic Star 1900 Offshore myself and I love it, especially on Lanier...



Well Dad is the least healthy one...

I'll have to take a look at bay boats to see what their all about..thanks


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> I may have to let go of the garage storage dream...just went out in the 100 degree heat and my daily driver was scorching hot so it really wants to be in the garage.  What are your thoughts on the DLV vs. JVX?  Lanier is in my backyard so that's where I'll be a good bit of the time as well.



Looks like a good boat, but you're looking at the 16 footer there, as the 18 wouldn't fit once you tack on trailer and engine. 

16 foot would be mighty cramped with 5 people, even just sitting. 

Another issue is that you'd have to add the trim tabs, from CS webpage pics anyway, to get it to perform right. 

CS molded them into the DLV design I believe either last year, or for '15, but mine have them molded in and it's a '15. 

At 18" more narrow than mine it would also be a less stable ride in cross wake scenario, so there's that to consider.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a 218 DLV with a 140 on it and it is great. Has plenty of power, fast enough, lots of room. Sides are high enough you don't have to worry about kids just flipping over side. Massive front deck, handles rough water just fine. Can get in shallow water, fish 4 people easily and when fishing is over still pull a tube across the lake and let the kids play.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

j_seph said:


> I have a 218 DLV with a 140 on it and it is great. Has plenty of power, fast enough, lots of room. Sides are high enough you don't have to worry about kids just flipping over side. Massive front deck, handles rough water just fine. Can get in shallow water, fish 4 people easily and when fishing is over still pull a tube across the lake and let the kids play.



Yeah, but mine's prettier.


----------



## jfinch (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the Carolina skiff JVX18.  With the break away tongue on the Wesco trailer it fits in my 20' 5" garage.  When I bought it, it had to fit in my garage or I wasn't going to get the boat.  When we put the tape measure on it at the dealer we found that it would fit on the Wesco trailer but not on the Easy Load.  The bow post on the Wesco was a different angle and made the overall package shorter.  I lower the motor, then back it straight in and swing the tongue once unhooked from the truck and garage door will close with about an 1" to spare.  If I didn't have a dining room table and china cabinet in the garage also my wife's car would still fit in there next to it.  It is not as wide as StripeRR HunteRR's 178 the JVX only has an 84" beam but it is plenty stable.  All the Carolina Skiffs seem to carry very loads for their size.  I have had 4 adults and 3 kids in mine before and it did fine, it is coast guard rated for 7 people or 987 lbs.  Can't really comment on how it would work for tournament fishing since I don't really do that.  We fish for Stripers mainly and also bass and crappie fish on occasion.  It also makes the trip to the coast 2 or 3 times a year.  We fish inshore but I have had it about 3 miles out in the gulf.  It will also get my 6'3" 240 lb frame up on a fairly wide set of water skis or pull my son on a tube.  It is not a fast boat.  Mine tops out at about 35 MPH so don't expect to out run anyone to a fishing spot.  It accomplishes most tasks asked of it adequately though.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, but mine's prettier.


Mine puts bigger fish in floor


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 18, 2015)

jfinch said:


> I have the Carolina skiff JVX18.  With the break away tongue on the Wesco trailer it fits in my 20' 5" garage.  When I bought it, it had to fit in my garage or I wasn't going to get the boat.  When we put the tape measure on it at the dealer we found that it would fit on the Wesco trailer but not on the Easy Load.  The bow post on the Wesco was a different angle and made the overall package shorter.  I lower the motor, then back it straight in and swing the tongue once unhooked from the truck and garage door will close with about an 1" to spare.  If I didn't have a dining room table and china cabinet in the garage also my wife's car would still fit in there next to it.  It is not as wide as StripeRR HunteRR's 178 the JVX only has an 84" beam but it is plenty stable.  All the Carolina Skiffs seem to carry very loads for their size.  I have had 4 adults and 3 kids in mine before and it did fine, it is coast guard rated for 7 people or 987 lbs.  Can't really comment on how it would work for tournament fishing since I don't really do that.  We fish for Stripers mainly and also bass and crappie fish on occasion.  It also makes the trip to the coast 2 or 3 times a year.  We fish inshore but I have had it about 3 miles out in the gulf.  It will also get my 6'3" 240 lb frame up on a fairly wide set of water skis or pull my son on a tube.  It is not a fast boat.  Mine tops out at about 35 MPH so don't expect to out run anyone to a fishing spot.  It accomplishes most tasks asked of it adequately though.



This is good info as our garages are exactly the same depth...thank you.  Did you max out your HP? (I'm guessing it would be 60 hp.)  Also,  any problems fitting the windshield under the top of the garage door frame?  The top of my frame measures 7'.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Mine puts bigger fish in floor



On average, yes. 

But head to head I still gotcha beat.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've got the carolina skiff 1765 dlx it's flatbottom boat. 4 people is about all you want even though it's rated for over 1000lbs. Just gets cramped. A cc is great all around fishing boat.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jun 18, 2015)

Loved the Carolina skiffs I have owned.  A great choice especially if you are gonna leave it outside.

J_sephs boat is niiiiice.

MBD


----------



## wowens1604 (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you thought about a fish n ski?  I've got a Procraft 180 Combo. With the motor trimmed down and the tongue folder,it is right at 20'.  It will seat 5.  The decks are a little tight, but it works pretty good.


----------



## jfinch (Jun 19, 2015)

The grab handle around the windshield clears with about an inch to spare. also.  My door measures 81" high.  I also have about 2" I could lower the boat by moving the brackets that the bunks are mounted to.  Power is nearly max on mine.  I have the Suzuki 70.  Max rated hp is 75.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 19, 2015)

jfinch said:


> The grab handle around the windshield clears with about an inch to spare. also.  My door measures 81" high.  I also have about 2" I could lower the boat by moving the brackets that the bunks are mounted to.  Power is nearly max on mine.  I have the Suzuki 70.  Max rated hp is 75.



If you look in the lower right corner you'll see how I solved that. 

Stainless steel hinges with locking pins. 

I do have to lay the glass down and the handrail down to get it into my garage. I told the dealer about it and they're offering it to people who have the same problem as I did.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 19, 2015)

Surely you guys have seen or heard about Fishmaster T-tops???? I have one on my boat and if the garage was cleared (woodworking tools) I could fit it in with no problem....The grab rail and windshield are always the issue, I was gonna cut my grabrail down and reweld it, the sheild is removeable with simple twist locks.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 19, 2015)

Nautical Son said:


> Surely you guys have seen or heard about Fishmaster T-tops???? I have one on my boat and if the garage was cleared (woodworking tools) I could fit it in with no problem....The grab rail and windshield are always the issue, I was gonna cut my grabrail down and reweld it, the sheild is removeable with simple twist locks.



The guys at CSO love them. I would have to get one of the folding ones, and that makes loading, unloading, or otherwise working in the boat while it's in the garage impossible. I'll probably look at a bimini in the next couple years, though.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 19, 2015)

jfinch said:


> The grab handle around the windshield clears with about an inch to spare. also.  My door measures 81" high.  I also have about 2" I could lower the boat by moving the brackets that the bunks are mounted to.  Power is nearly max on mine.  I have the Suzuki 70.  Max rated hp is 75.



Sounds like you have the perfect fit then.  Sounds like the garage storage is a go unless I decide I want a need a bigger boat like j_seph has.  Thanks again


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 19, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> If you look in the lower right corner you'll see how I solved that.
> 
> Stainless steel hinges with locking pins.
> 
> I do have to lay the glass down and the handrail down to get it into my garage. I told the dealer about it and they're offering it to people who have the same problem as I did.



Very nice!  I like those custom cushions on your front deck...would be nice for family riding.  Looks like your fishing with them installed too...these things are screaming versatility.  I just have to decide how much boat I want/need.  The 140 horses of the 218 DLV is attractive no doubt.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 19, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> Very nice!  I like those custom cushions on your front deck...would be nice for family riding.  Looks like your fishing with them installed too...these things are screaming versatility.  I just have to decide how much boat I want/need.  The 140 horses of the 218 DLV is attractive no doubt.



They are insanely versatile, and have plenty of walking room. 

The only downside, one which I will rectify soon, is that when I want to use the TM, I can't have the 3rd pad installed. You'll see that it's missing here. The receptacle is at the same height as the pad itself. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2015)

*Difference in decks*

You can see the room as well, and on those cold days you put the enclosure on so you can run down the lake


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 19, 2015)

j_seph, you're killing me!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice rig jseph !!

Million dollar question, I may be outta touch..Whats in the milk crate wrapped in the foam noodles?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2015)

Nautical Son said:


> Nice rig jseph !!
> 
> Million dollar question, I may be outta touch..Whats in the milk crate wrapped in the foam noodles?


This was an OWL event, they are catfish noodles(jugs). Just a convenient way to carry them.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2015)

Nautical Son said:


> Nice rig jseph !!
> 
> Million dollar question, I may be outta touch..Whats in the milk crate wrapped in the foam noodles?


Thanks, the lights on top of T-Top have since been replaced with 2 6" LED light bars in front and in back of top as well as green LED strip all the way around boat under lip.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 19, 2015)

Great idea !! 

I've started replacing lights all over mine with LEDS too..next up is the bow lights, inset in the rubrail with 4" red and green strips...already installed red courtesy lighting for the deck and rod holders..gonna add underwater green spot lights eventually @50watts each.

Great job with the OWL event too, those skiffs are made for that perfectly...


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ordered a Carolina Skiff DLV 238 today after the demo....gonna be a long 4 weeks.


----------



## PopPop (Jun 26, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> Ordered a Carolina Skiff DLV 238 today after the demo....gonna be a long 4 weeks.



Shoulda got a big boat.

lol


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 26, 2015)

PopPop said:


> Shoulda got a big boat.
> 
> lol



Haha...yeah, funny how I ended up ditching the garage plan and adding 5 feet to the boat.  It'll come in handy though with my family of five...throw in a few "outlaws" and I'll be glad I have the extra room.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 27, 2015)

I would power with a  2.8L I-4 V MAX SHO 175.

Faster Top Speeds;

The competitive V MAX SHO 175 produces class-leading top speed. On an 18-footer with tournament load and two anglers, it hit a whopping 62 mph, and the VF150 is several mph faster than comparable four-stroke competitors.

http://yamahaoutboards.com/outboards/VMAX-SHO-i4/overview


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> I would power with a  2.8L I-4 V MAX SHO 175.
> 
> Faster Top Speeds;
> 
> The competitive V MAX SHO 175 produces class-leading top speed. On an 18-footer with tournament load and two anglers, it hit a whopping 62 mph, and the VF150 is several mph faster than comparable four-stroke competitors.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 27, 2015)

jbird1 said:


>



Going to need as much horse power as possible for the amount of people and equiptment that you say you are going to use the boat for. Just saying...


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 27, 2015)

Fuel Capacity, 30 Gallon, 30 x 6 pounds per US gallon= 180 pounds... Water has a weight of 8.344 lbs  per US gallon....18 x 8.344= 150.192
Center Live-well (18 gallon) Now you start loading the boat with passangers,  fishing equiptment, coolers, food and all of the other things. It really adds up real quick.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> Fuel Capacity, 30 Gallon, 30 x 6 pounds per US gallon= 180 pounds... Water has a weight of 8.344 lbs  per US gallon....18 x 8.344= 150.192
> Center Live-well (18 gallon) Now you start loading the boat with passangers,  fishing equiptment, coolers, food and all of the other things. It really adds up real quick.



I hear ya..no doubt.  That is why I went with a good bit bigger boat than I initially was thinking.

I maxed out Hp and ordered a Suzuki DF175G with lean burn technology, precision controls (drive-by-wire), offset driveshaft and 2 stage gear reduction.  I also have the option to add the Precision Maneuvering system (joystick) if I want in the future.  I should get up and go pretty good.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 27, 2015)

I am not familiar with the Suzuki DF175G or any of their products, I am sure that they sell great outboard motors. I am a Mercury outboard user for the last 30+ years. I had the experience of fishing with one of the FLW/B.A.S.S. Pro's on the California Delta this Year. The Pro was running the vf250/4.2L V6 V MAX SHO® Outboard on his 21 foot Ranger Bass Boat. I had to keep looking back to the motor to see if it was still running, The noise level is all most non-existent. Out of the hole and the top end control and speed was unreal. My next bass boat will have this motor. Just my impression of the vf250/4.2L V6 V MAX SHO® Outboard. Looks like you will enjoy many years of Fishing/Boating with your family and friends


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> I am not familiar with the Suzuki DF175G or any of their products, I am sure that they sell great outboard motors. I am a Mercury outboard user for the last 30+ years. I had the experience of fishing with one of the FLW/B.A.S.S. Pro's on the California Delta this Year. The Pro was running the vf250/4.2L V6 V MAX SHO® Outboard on his 21 foot Ranger Bass Boat. I had to keep looking back to the motor to see if it was still running, The noise level is all most non-existent. Out of the hole and the top end control and speed was unreal. My next bass boat will have this motor. Just my impression of the vf250/4.2L V6 V MAX SHO® Outboard. Looks like you will enjoy many years of Fishing/Boating with your family and friends



The noise reduction is really nice as my ears are already toasted from years of abuse.  The Suzuki is really quiet, too.  I'm thinking I'll get mid-upper 40's with WOT.

Sounds like your building rocket ships!


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 27, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> The noise reduction is really nice as my ears are already toasted from years of abuse.  The Suzuki is really quiet, too.  I'm thinking I'll get mid-upper 40's with WOT.
> 
> Sounds like your building rocket ships!



LOL  No Rocket Ship just have found out from past experiences that I always loaded the fishing boat up with too much weight. Then I would moan why doesn't my boat ran faster than it does. LOL... I finally figured out that the boat for the most part doesn't have to have a full tank of gas each time that I'm on the water, 1/2 tank of gas or less is normally all that I needed for a day of fishing. That is unless I am running and gunning all over the lake/river. I started weighing how much all of the items that I thought that I needed and found out how much unnecessary items that I was carrying. Five pounds here, seven pound there it really added up fast. I learned how to scale down by 150 to 175 pounds of tackle, fishing rods, reels, coolers, cloths, anchors, and a lot of other misc. items. Boy! did my gas cost and boat performance improve. Now I pack the boat and my wife goes out and removes all the unnecessary items that we won't have any need for. LOL Works out great. One more pice of advice if you operate your boat motor around 4000 to 4500 RPM you will save money, gas, maintance and will be operating much safer on the public water ways. I bet you and your family and friends can't wait for your boat to be delivered. I wish you great  Fishing/Boating...


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> LOL  No Rocket Ship just have found out from past experiences that I always loaded the fishing boat up with too much weight. Then I would moan why doesn't my boat ran faster than it does. LOL... I finally figured out that the boat for the most part doesn't have to have a full tank of gas each time that I'm on the water, 1/2 tank of gas or less is normally all that I needed for a day of fishing. That is unless I am running and gunning all over the lake/river. I started weighing how much all of the items that I thought that I needed and found out how much unnecessary items that I was carrying. Five pounds here, seven pound there it really added up fast. I learned how to scale down by 150 to 175 pounds of tackle, fishing rods, reels, coolers, cloths, anchors, and a lot of other misc. items. Boy! did my gas cost and boat performance improve. Now I pack the boat and my wife goes out and removes all the unnecessary items that we won't have any need for. LOL Works out great. One more pice of advice if you operate your boat motor around 4000 to 4500 RPM you will save money, gas, maintance and will be operating much safer on the public water ways. I bet you and your family and friends can't wait for your boat to be delivered. I wish you great  Fishing/Boating...



Now you've got me second guessing storing my cast net on the Boat.

The lean burn technology of the Suzuki saves up to 30%on fuel consumption in that mid / cruising range that you're talking about.  It was a $600 premium for it but I should make that up before long in fuel savings.  

I appreciate the well wishes...everyone is pretty pumped about it.  It's almost like we announced another pregnancy.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 27, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> Now you've got me second guessing storing my cast net on the Boat.
> 
> The lean burn technology of the Suzuki saves up to 30%on fuel consumption in that mid / cruising range that you're talking about.  It was a $600 premium for it but I should make that up before long in fuel savings.
> 
> I appreciate the well wishes...everyone is pretty pumped about it.  It's almost like we announced another pregnancy.





jbird1 I just received a flash notice from my "Crystal Ball"...Yes there is a pregnancy in your very near future. Just after this coming Thanksgiving you will be informed. Congratulation jbird1 you did it again. The point that I was trying to make is by using the boat as a fishing boat and a family boat some time it gets to be a hassle to unpack and repack all the time. Before you know it you will have all kinds of things in the boat that you don't really need on each outing. I use large coolers to store my surplus items in my garage.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> jbird1 I just received a flash notice from my "Crystal Ball"...Yes there is a pregnancy in your very near future. Just after this coming Thanksgiving you will be informed. Congratulation jbird1 you did it again. The point that I was trying to make is by using the boat as a fishing boat and a family boat some time it gets to be a hassle to unpack and repack all the time. Before you know it you will have all kinds of things in the boat that you don't really need on each outing. I use large coolers to store my surplus items in my garage.



Lol..."negative, ghostrider!" (My urologist would have some splaining to do.)

Oh don't worry, my wife has been racking her brain since yesterday trying to come up with a name for the boat and I'm just trying to figure out what prop I want to put on the motor.


----------

